# First time building - Which wick, wire, tools, ohm-tester?



## vapeandacrepe (4/8/15)

Hi all.

I was going to buy a whole new rebuildable kit but I don't have the cash right now.

So I want to start building coils for my eLeaf GS Air, on my MVP 2.0. I haven't done much reading on rebuilding, I've been using pre-built coils till now.

What wire must I use? Kanthal? Which spec, I'm clueless lol.
What wicking material must I use, organic cotton? From which store?
Which ohm-tester should I get? Is the eLeaf ohm tester any good, or should I get a different one?
What coil-wrapping tools must I use? Seen this but it looks a bit overboard: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/coilmaster-ultimate-diy-kit

I'm in Cape Town. I can't seem to find a store that has all of this stuff.

Thank you very much


----------



## shaunnadan (4/8/15)

Hey buddy 

Welcome to the wonderful world of rebuildables... Where grown ups pull wire and discuss cotton wool. 

I'd recommend you going to a brick and motor like vapemob and have a chat with them. 

Your going to need a few bare essentials for building your coils. 

Wire : kanthal wire is ideal. Nickel and titanium is only for when you decide to venture into the world of temperature control. I'd recommend you get some 28g wire to start off with . 

Wick : this is all up to preference. I like jap cotton but you could also use rayon or organic cotton wool from dischem. When looking at regular cotton stay away from any things that perfumed and I find the balls easiest to work with. 

Tools of the trade : 

Side cutter 
Nail clipper 
Screw drivers (cool blue screw driver that comes with your tank / drippers) 
Bits or screw drivers to wrap around (you need something of known diameter .... ) 
Scissors for trimming the cotton 
Toothpick (optional but I find it excellent at tucking in cotton without disturbing the coils )

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan (4/8/15)

Your mod will suffice the need of getting a separate ohm meter.

What you mainly need it for is to check for a short and to know the resistance of the coil your building. Back in the day and when using a mech mod this was crucial for builders to prevent house fires and general loss of limb... Nowadays it clunks around in our toolbags for rare occasions when we don't trust out mods built in ohm Meters

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (5/8/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of rebuildables... Where grown ups pull wire and discuss cotton wool.
> 
> ...



Great post mate, thank you!! I was going to purchase all this stuff online, but like you suggested I think it makes sense to take a trip to Vapemob. That toolkit I posted looks nice but if I can get away with cheaper stuff from a hardware store I'm all for it.


----------



## shaunnadan (5/8/15)

vapeandacrepe said:


> Great post mate, thank you!! I was going to purchase all this stuff online, but like you suggested I think it makes sense to take a trip to Vapemob. That toolkit I posted looks nice but if I can get away with cheaper stuff from a hardware store I'm all for it.



the tool kit is a great buy. has everything you need BUT there is nothing wrong with just getting the bare essentials for starting out. raiding the wifes vanity cupboard..... or just stopping at dischem you can get most of the stuff easily cotton, tweezers, scissors, cutter (cuticle cutters are great because they can cut the wire very close to the post  ) and they your just left with getting a micro screw driver set from a hardware store.

a good cutter to invest in is this http://www.pifactory.co.za/node/188 its from the raspberry pi factory and exceptionally good for coils.


----------

